# Prescription Meds in spain for 90+ day trip (like 180 ish!)



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Forumites 
I haven't posted for ages due to t'other halves health problems.
However things are on the up and apart from 'loadsa' medecines hes in fine fettle.
So my question is how do others go about get their meds in spain in the winter on a 90+ day holiday?
Do you use a courier such as DHL?
Or
Do you register temporarily with a spanish doctors?
Most of my hubbies meds would be cheap to buy but one is in excess of £100 per month (I cant remember which one, I would have to ask grumpy!) :wink: 

Any help would be great  
I did a quick thread search and this doesn't seem to have been discussed for quite a while.  
Thanks, Gracias, Danke, Merci 
Catherine


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Prescription Medecines in spain for 90+ day trip*

We get meds for three months from our surgery, mind you we have to get them over a three week period. :?


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks greygit.

I posted in such a hurry that I failed to mention that 90+ was actually more like 180 plus  

It is years since I did any posting on the forum and I should have known to be more specific.
We have 3 months with us but don't want to return to UK for more supplies if we can help it.
My son has offered to fly out with the next lot (but he's a busy lad and its better if I can find an alternative)
I hope someone comes along who has experience of spanish doctors or chemists


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you can build up a "surplus" by craftily getting your repeat prescription a tad early each time then you may be able to build up a couple of months spare and then get a three months supply from the Doctor if you explain you are going on a trip.....

the one problem is that if you are out of the country for more than 90 days the surgery CAN strike you off the list, but often they will simply ignore that - it is up to the individual practice (or their Manager.....).

Many meds can be bought very cheaply in Spain, but it is worth researching the cost of the individual item before you go too much further - it may be that you need specific advice from a Spanish resident - of which there are some on MHF.

Alternatively you can get a friend to collect the repeat prescription and send it to you if you have an address - but it may take 10 - 14 days for a package to arrive - it can be registered so it's progress can be tracked and it may be worth including a copy of the prescription with the package just in case some customs official decides to get awkward.....

Just some suggestions..... and a "bump"

Dave


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Our doctor will give us enough for the winter as they think we are are doing the best thing by being in the warmer drier weather.

Try asking they can only say no. My friends family use to send his by post no problem. 

Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

With repeat prescriptions, my GP gives me 2 prescriptions of 3 months each (Statins). You could ask if your GP is willing to do the same.

You hand in both scrips, get 3 months supply from one and the Pharmacy holds the second one until required. Your son could get the second lot of Meds and post them to you.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Aren't you a lovely lot today.  

I am liking the suggestions & have contacted DHL to make sure there is no probs sending 'prescription drugs through the post & have now had a reply stating no problem & to include the prescription in the parcel. 
:idea:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

When we spent winters in Spain We used to get the son to put in repeat prescription for us and then get them sent to us on the campsite. Our doctor was not helpfull at all in getting more than 2 months prescriptions at a time. 

Steve & ann teensvan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a very good doctors practice and pharmacy

6 months meds at a time all put up in whatever quantity [ want

tony


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We've got meds in Spain in the past. We registered with the local health centre and that gave us 50% I think off the cost of the meds. 

They don't do everything we use here. For instance bendroflumethiazide - but they did have something they reckoned was close enough. 

They also don't do entero-coated aspirin, so they dispense Omniprazole along with ordinary aspirin. 

I say 'they' but it may differ in different areas.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Catherine

Have done most of what other people have suggested for the past ten years in Spain but the last two years have walked into local Pharmacy with my tablets (Lansprazole) and they have sold them over the counter. Pharmacies in Spain tend to sell most things over the counter within reason and it is surprising how cheap they are, cost me 12 euros for a months supply.

Phil


----------

